# Oreo had triplets!!!!



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

She had two boys and one girl. Mom and kids are doing great.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Very cute:gift:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! They are SO cute!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

love their coloring. So cute


----------



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

What so amazing about these guys is that they all have blue eyes....so far the dad is a 100% producer of blue eyed kids even when the mom has gold colored eyes. I will be putting him up for buck servicing if interested.


----------



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

Had a previous breeding with the same parents and produced two blue eyed bucklings.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awe, such cute babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

